# Matlock/Eastwood etc



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

What a lovely part of the world, I was just up there yesterday, saw where DH Lawrence was born, chatted to a few people, everyone is dead friendly and they all sound like Sean Bean. I'd recommend anyone with a car to go driving around there for a day out


----------



## ajk (Sep 9, 2008)

The other thread's better.


----------



## Mallard (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> What a lovely part of the world, I was just up there yesterday, saw where DH Lawrence was born, chatted to a few people, everyone is dead friendly and they all sound like Sean Bean. I'd recommend anyone with a car to go driving around there for a day out



Glad you liked 'Brown Town' but Sean Bean? It's in Notts me owd! I suspect that I've missed the irony in your post though as I've never heard Eastwood called 'lovely'. Matlock yes, Eastwood no.


----------



## upinsmoke (Sep 9, 2008)

Matlock is lovely, the heights of abraham is one of my fav places to clear my head 
Have you been to dovedale for a walk? its beautiful there.


----------



## isitme (Sep 10, 2008)

Mallard said:


> Glad you liked 'Brown Town' but Sean Bean? It's in Notts me owd! I suspect that I've missed the irony in your post though as I've never heard Eastwood called 'lovely'. Matlock yes, Eastwood no.



We just went through Eastwood, it looked nice tho

The village next to Matlock with the mill was the best, cromford or crawford or something

I wasn't being ironic at all, it was a really nice place. Didn't get to go on the cable car but it was nice just driving about and chatting with people over a coffee


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 10, 2008)

Next time you go, check out Stanton moor, its a magical place.


----------

